# Isn't That Cute? The EOS Rebel SL2 in White & Silver



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 26, 2017)

```
<p>Here are some images of the upcoming Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X8 in white and silver. We’re not sure at this time if the multiple colors will be available everywhere globally.</p>
<p><strong>Canon EOS Rebel SL2/200D/X9 Specifications</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Color: Black · White · Silver</li>
<li>Number of pixels: 24.2 million pixels</li>
<li>Dual pixel CMOS AF</li>
<li>Continuous shooting performance: 5 frames / sec</li>
<li>Rear liquid crystal: 3.0 type Bali angle angle liquid crystal, touch panel</li>
<li>Battery: LP-E 17</li>
<li>Size: <span class="ffifty">122.4 x 92.6 x 69.8 mm</span></li>
<li><span class="ffifty">Weight: 453 g</span></li>
</ul>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 33%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-30151 gallery-columns-3 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/isnt-that-cute-the-eos-rebel-sl2-in-white-silver/canon_2-4/'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/canon_2-2-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/canon_2-2-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/canon_2-2-225x225.jpg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/canon_2-2-144x144.jpg 144w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/canon_2-2.jpg 500w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/isnt-that-cute-the-eos-rebel-sl2-in-white-silver/canon_5-2/'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/canon_5-1-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/canon_5-1-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/canon_5-1-225x225.jpg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/canon_5-1-144x144.jpg 144w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/canon_5-1.jpg 500w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/isnt-that-cute-the-eos-rebel-sl2-in-white-silver/canon_1-4/'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/canon_1-2-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/canon_1-2-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/canon_1-2-225x225.jpg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/canon_1-2-144x144.jpg 144w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/canon_1-2.jpg 500w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" /><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/isnt-that-cute-the-eos-rebel-sl2-in-white-silver/canon-7/'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/canon-2-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/canon-2-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/canon-2-225x225.jpg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/canon-2-144x144.jpg 144w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/canon-2.jpg 500w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/isnt-that-cute-the-eos-rebel-sl2-in-white-silver/canon_3-4/'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/canon_3-2-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/canon_3-2-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/canon_3-2-225x225.jpg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/canon_3-2-144x144.jpg 144w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/canon_3-2.jpg 500w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/isnt-that-cute-the-eos-rebel-sl2-in-white-silver/canon_4-4/'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/canon_4-2-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail size-thumbnail" alt="" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/canon_4-2-168x168.jpg 168w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/canon_4-2-225x225.jpg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/canon_4-2-144x144.jpg 144w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/06/canon_4-2.jpg 500w" sizes="(max-width: 168px) 100vw, 168px" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>

<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
<div style="font-size:0px;height:0px;line-height:0px;margin:0;padding:0;clear:both"></div>
```


----------



## cerealito (Jun 26, 2017)

*Re: Isn't That Cute? The EOS Rebel SL2 in White & Silver*

hmmm looks cheap... I guess it is.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 26, 2017)

*Re: Isn't That Cute? The EOS Rebel SL2 in White & Silver*

Finally...a camera that will match my white lenses! ;D


----------



## TAF (Jun 26, 2017)

*Re: Isn't That Cute? The EOS Rebel SL2 in White & Silver*

That's one way to deal with the 'gray' market...put out cameras in different colors so that you can tell where it came from.

Of course, white is an appropriate color for sunny places. like Hong Kong and the Middle East.


----------



## LDS (Jun 26, 2017)

*Re: Isn't That Cute? The EOS Rebel SL2 in White & Silver*

IMHO what is missing is an "Hello Kitty" edition, and a gold plated one, with diamond buttons.


----------



## aceflibble (Jun 26, 2017)

*Re: Isn't That Cute? The EOS Rebel SL2 in White & Silver*

Looks nice. Alternate colours have always been a solid way of making a little more money off a body, as long as the production numbers are kept reasonable. Take a look at Fuji and how their silver bodies out-sell their black ones in _every_ model. Hell of a lot of people _don't_ want a big black box.

Hell, I'd have killed to have my 1DX painted white for the recent heatwave here. Using that in direct high sun got really uncomfortable, significantly because the body itself got too hot to grip fully. Wouldn't have been the case if it wasn't black; the off-white lens was fine.


----------



## m8547 (Jun 26, 2017)

*Re: Isn't That Cute? The EOS Rebel SL2 in White & Silver*



neuroanatomist said:


> Finally...a camera that will match my white lenses! ;D



Actually it's not the same shade of white. I use my 100-400 II with my white SL1 all the time.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 26, 2017)

*Re: Isn't That Cute? The EOS Rebel SL2 in White & Silver*



m8547 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Finally...a camera that will match my white lenses! ;D
> ...



Bummer. Well, in that case, I won't get an SL2.


----------



## EduPortas (Jun 26, 2017)

*Re: Isn't That Cute? The EOS Rebel SL2 in White & Silver*



LDS said:


> IMHO what is missing is an "Hello Kitty" edition, and a gold plated one, with diamond buttons.



This newer SL model will sell like pancakes with the younger female audience, specially in Asia. 

Your suggestion is actually very business-savvy!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 26, 2017)

*Re: Isn't That Cute? The EOS Rebel SL2 in White & Silver*



EduPortas said:


> LDS said:
> 
> 
> > IMHO what is missing is an "Hello Kitty" edition, and a gold plated one, with diamond buttons.
> ...



The Jackie Chan Edition can't be far behind.


----------



## magarity (Jun 26, 2017)

*White & Silver are OK*

I liked the dark red that several T-series models came in a few years ago.


----------



## jolyonralph (Jun 26, 2017)

*Re: Isn't That Cute? The EOS Rebel SL2 in White & Silver*

Always wanted the white 100D, now perhaps I'll be tempted to get this 

However, I just bought the M6 mostly because I like the silver/black styling. I really shouldn't buy any more cameras as fashion accessories!


----------



## PureClassA (Jun 26, 2017)

*Re: Isn't That Cute? The EOS Rebel SL2 in White & Silver*



neuroanatomist said:


> Finally...a camera that will match my white lenses! ;D



HA! I was thinking the same thing. I wonder if the white will actually be L glass white


----------



## Kim Bentsen (Jun 26, 2017)

*Re: Isn't That Cute? The EOS Rebel SL2 in White & Silver*

My lunch just came back up


----------



## 9VIII (Jun 26, 2017)

*Re: Isn't That Cute? The EOS Rebel SL2 in White & Silver*

It's not "white" it's "Winter Camouflage".

The white one acutally looks really good, the silver with brown grips looks tacky but grey on white is fantastic.


----------



## LDS (Jun 26, 2017)

*Re: Isn't That Cute? The EOS Rebel SL2 in White & Silver*



aceflibble said:


> Take a look at Fuji and how their silver bodies out-sell their black ones in _every_ model.



An high-end aluminum (or other metal) finish may look good, especially on retro models, but it doesn't come cheap. Unluckily, this looks more the average "cheap" silver plastic, and couple with the cheap fake leather, make it look too much like an Hasselblad Lunar wannabe <G>. I could understand more if Canon made a limited edition with a true high-end finish, this maybe will sell well in some markets, but IMHO looks a bit ugly.

The white "stormtrooper edition" IMHO looks better (as long as you use it with the right lens), I would make a deal with Disney/Lucas and sell it with an R2D2 able to read cards and store images - it would sell like hotcakes to Star Wars fan... still I understand it can find some buyers who like to be "different". I could buy one myself, it looks toy-ish enough less people may take you seriously when you shoot... and sometimes that's a plus.


----------



## Busted Knuckles (Jun 26, 2017)

*Re: Isn't That Cute? The EOS Rebel SL2 in White & Silver*

I think a white battery grip would be The most wanted accessory


----------



## macVega (Jun 27, 2017)

*Re: Isn't That Cute? The EOS Rebel SL2 in White & Silver*

Naaa...  i'll wait until the 110D will be released, the 110D will be smaller and lighter and total cuteness overload :-*


----------



## mb66energy (Jun 27, 2017)

*Re: Isn't That Cute? The EOS Rebel SL2 in White & Silver*

The white one is cool - literally ... at least in the sun. Great move and will fit the 4/70-200 in design and temperature after being exposed to the sun!
Maybe supporting less sensor noise under sunny condition and not to hot air compared to the black model. Hopefully available as body only in europe.


----------



## Ozarker (Jun 30, 2017)

*Re: Isn't That Cute? The EOS Rebel SL2 in White & Silver*

Just another case of a nerfed or crippled camera made to protect 5D IV and 1DX II sales. There is no reason, in 2017, the SL can't have the same features as a 1 series camera for the price of an SL. :


----------



## Jopa (Jun 30, 2017)

*Re: Isn't That Cute? The EOS Rebel SL2 in White & Silver*



CanonFanBoy said:


> Just another case of a nerfed or crippled camera made to protect 5D IV and 1DX II sales. There is no reason, in 2017, the SL can't have the same features as a 1 series camera for the price of an SL. :



LOL! Canon is *******, for sure this time.


----------



## okaro (Jun 30, 2017)

*Re: Isn't That Cute? The EOS Rebel SL2 in White & Silver*

The color theme is similar as with PowerShot G9 X. I think they are trying to push actively more colors than just black. Up to 2006-7 or so such colors were common. All PowerShot A series cameras were silver. Also DSLR bodies had different colors.


http://global.canon/en/c-museum/product/dslr789.html


----------



## TAF (Jul 4, 2017)

*Re: Isn't That Cute? The EOS Rebel SL2 in White & Silver*



LDS said:


> IMHO what is missing is an "Hello Kitty" edition, and a gold plated one, with diamond buttons.



You know, I would have to seriously consider a "Hello Kitty" version...


----------



## AvTvM (Jul 8, 2017)

*Re: Isn't That Cute? The EOS Rebel SL2 in White & Silver*

waiting for the pink hello kitty version. as long as the camera looks oh so cute, i dont care about image quality or photographic features ... OMG


----------



## zim (Jul 9, 2017)

*Re: Isn't That Cute? The EOS Rebel SL2 in White & Silver*

I wanted that brown leatherette on a white body....... Stupid Canon


----------



## TAF (Oct 8, 2017)

*Re: Isn't That Cute? The EOS Rebel SL2 in White & Silver*



zim said:


> I wanted that brown leatherette on a white body....... Stupid Canon



I have to admit, a nice brown leather on a brushed silver body would look very nicely retro.


----------



## mb66energy (Nov 4, 2017)

*Re: Isn't That Cute? The EOS Rebel SL2 in White & Silver*



AvTvM said:


> waiting for the pink hello kitty version. as long as the camera looks oh so cute, i dont care about image quality or photographic features ... OMG



I would like to take that version -- sometimes it is good that your equipment is underestimated by others  While it is capable of great IQ ...


----------



## slclick (Nov 4, 2017)

*Re: Isn't That Cute? The EOS Rebel SL2 in White & Silver*

What? No L.L. Bean T6i? I'm jumping ship.


----------



## john kriegsmann (Nov 9, 2017)

*Re: Isn't That Cute? The EOS Rebel SL2 in White & Silver*

When your selling antiquated technology you need to add gimmicks like trendy colors. :'( Canon used to lead the digital photography field now they are really falling behind Nikon and Sony


----------



## dak723 (Nov 9, 2017)

*Re: Isn't That Cute? The EOS Rebel SL2 in White & Silver*



john kriegsmann said:


> When your selling antiquated technology you need to add gimmicks like trendy colors. :'( Canon used to lead the digital photography field now they are really falling behind Nikon and Sony



Falling being only in the mind of idiots.


----------



## tron (Nov 9, 2017)

*Re: Isn't That Cute? The EOS Rebel SL2 in White & Silver*

Not cute! Sorry!


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 9, 2017)

*Re: Isn't That Cute? The EOS Rebel SL2 in White & Silver*



LDS said:


> IMHO what is missing is an "Hello Kitty" edition, and a gold plated one, with diamond buttons.



I NEED! the hello kitty version to take pictures of Fluffy!


----------



## YuengLinger (Nov 9, 2017)

*Re: Isn't That Cute? The EOS Rebel SL2 in White & Silver*

The SL2 is not cute. Any dSLR made in 2017 that does not have AF micro-adjust is poison because of competition with mirrorless. Enjoy just missing focus unless stopped way down.

Cheers!


----------



## slclick (Nov 9, 2017)

*Re: Isn't That Cute? The EOS Rebel SL2 in White & Silver*



YuengLinger said:


> The SL2 is not cute. Any dSLR made in 2017 that does not have AF micro-adjust is poison because of competition with mirrorless. Enjoy just missing focus unless stopped way down.
> 
> Cheers!



This model might just be at the top of the tier of where users don't know about, care about or would even attempt adjustments like that. I know, we are in a microcosm here on CR and many assumptions are made but really. No one is using that feature in the real world outside photo dorks like us.


----------



## tron (Nov 9, 2017)

*Re: Isn't That Cute? The EOS Rebel SL2 in White & Silver*



YuengLinger said:


> The SL2 is not cute. Any dSLR made in 2017 that does not have AF micro-adjust is poison because of competition with mirrorless. Enjoy just missing focus unless stopped way down.
> 
> Cheers!


Because of competition with mirrorless SL2 supports Auto focusing using Live View. So it has no disadvantage compared with them...


----------



## danski0224 (Nov 9, 2017)

*Re: Isn't That Cute? The EOS Rebel SL2 in White & Silver*



LDS said:


> IMHO what is missing is an "Hello Kitty" edition, and a gold plated one, with diamond buttons.



I'd get a Hello Kitty edition. Why not?


----------



## Bennymiata (Nov 9, 2017)

*Re: Isn't That Cute? The EOS Rebel SL2 in White & Silver*

When I was younger, ALL cameras came in silver with either black or tan leathette trims.
Then in the late 1960's, some SLRs became available in black, at extra cost.

Some years ago I bought a white Pentax and really liked it.

I'd love a white or silver 5d4.


----------



## dak723 (Nov 9, 2017)

*Re: Isn't That Cute? The EOS Rebel SL2 in White & Silver*



slclick said:


> YuengLinger said:
> 
> 
> > The SL2 is not cute. Any dSLR made in 2017 that does not have AF micro-adjust is poison because of competition with mirrorless. Enjoy just missing focus unless stopped way down.
> ...



Exactly. Even some folks who know about AFMA don't find it necessary. My lenses have always been sharp enough to sell photos. Super sharp can be a negative (Yes, I understand that CR folks won't understand that!)


----------



## YuengLinger (Nov 10, 2017)

*Re: Isn't That Cute? The EOS Rebel SL2 in White & Silver*



tron said:


> YuengLinger said:
> 
> 
> > The SL2 is not cute. Any dSLR made in 2017 that does not have AF micro-adjust is poison because of competition with mirrorless. Enjoy just missing focus unless stopped way down.
> ...



That is a good point, but a major selling point of dSLR's is the optical viewfinder.


----------



## tron (Nov 10, 2017)

*Re: Isn't That Cute? The EOS Rebel SL2 in White & Silver*



YuengLinger said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > YuengLinger said:
> ...


I agree. Of course it would be better with AFMA, can't argue with that.
P.S By the way the black sl2 is cute. My comments of SL2 not being cute referred to the other colors


----------



## LDS (Nov 10, 2017)

*Re: Isn't That Cute? The EOS Rebel SL2 in White & Silver*



Bennymiata said:


> When I was younger, ALL cameras came in silver with either black or tan leathette trims.
> Then in the late 1960's, some SLRs became available in black, at extra cost.



When you detached the leather, it was metal under it. Lenses were too metallic and rarely painted. The 50s/60s were the era of big chrome/silver surfaces - airplanes, cars, appliances, but that faded in the 70s.

Some photographers preferred black cameras/lenses because they hardly caused unwanted reflections, otherwise you may have needed some black gaffer tape to stop them - although it's true that under the Sun they gather more heat. High-contrast markings are also more easily visible, especially in low light. 

Black cameras/lenses became available when the technologies to obtain black metals (painted or not) improved, and paint, when used, didn't start to detach after some use. Then plastic materials became common for the outer shell, and imitating metal may lead to ugly, cheap ones, or good looking but more expensive ones.


----------



## LDS (Nov 10, 2017)

*Re: Isn't That Cute? The EOS Rebel SL2 in White & Silver*



danski0224 said:


> LDS said:
> 
> 
> > IMHO what is missing is an "Hello Kitty" edition, and a gold plated one, with diamond buttons.
> ...



So should we petition Canon for a "Hello Kitty" version? <G> It could be useful to photograph children, anyway... "look at the pink camera and smile!"


----------



## tron (Nov 10, 2017)

*Re: Isn't That Cute? The EOS Rebel SL2 in White & Silver*

Maybe Disney edition SL2 next?


----------

